# Ohio River Bluecat



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

My son Josh caught this Blue yesterday on a live shad around cincinnati. He was more than happy to get this fish on before school starts tomorrow. Fish weighed 19lbs 13oz.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Niiice!!! Im hoping to get out this weekend, perhaps I need to take Josh with me so he can land all the big fish in the boat... He seems to be able to put you on all the big ones!

Salmonid


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

wtg Josh!!!!
Larry it good to see you spending time with your son on the water...guess you got that honest

we all need to hook up and fish sometime soon


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats to Josh !!!!!!!!:B


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

congrats. He'll have the new record soon.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Nice way to finish off summer break!!!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

He should have plenty of good material for "Show and Tell."

I'd bet that 95% of his classmates would be scared to death of something like that! 

What a great start to a promising future fishing career!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats man! Love to watch the lineage continue


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Yeah Dad was really proud I made him fight it by himself. I can't wait till we actually tie into a big fish.


Larry


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Great fish, Josh, Larry!
Just for personal info, I caught a 32" blue but wasn't able to weigh it, how long was that 19# blue for comparison?
LMJ


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm new to the site I usually get on cinypaylakes for all my catfishing info. Thats only because I have just recently started to fish for Catfish. In all my years of fishing I always made fun of the paylakers but not so much anymore. I like this sight because it has a wide variety of fishing tactics and tourny's. Im going to the river to catfish I'm putting in at Schmidt. Does anyone have any advise on holes this time of year?


----------



## Jammer (Feb 10, 2006)

Great fish, another score for "Team Lange". The legacy continues. 

That's a good question wildman.
What is the best way to fish the big O now? I usually set up ahead of a hole and cast into it or just drift over holes. But then I haven't done to well this year for catfish on my local waters and haven't even made it down to the Ohio.:G


----------

